# Linen n things, Kmart



## nr85 (Jan 14, 2010)

Might sound a little odd, but in my search for a Jager heater, I came across linens n things selling them. ended up ordering the heater from there, as shipping was only $0.99. Pretty good deal from an unexpected source. www.lnt.com

Also, when I purchased my used eheim 2075, it needed some parts. Found them pretty cheap on kmart.com. Another interesting find.


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

Wow, ur right on both accounts. Really surprised at all the Eheim stuff on Kmart.com. I'm going to post this in the Equipment Section.


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

I thought they were totally out of business.


----------



## chrisnif (Aug 20, 2010)

It appears to be a different company that bought the name rights. There is a company that bought Circuit City's name and "likeness" (I guess the red store thing and logos etc), so don't be shocked to see "The NEW -Circuit City-" in the future.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Sears bought Kmart. The tough thing about kmart.com is their shipping credability is crap at best. Let us know if you get your parts safely.


----------



## nr85 (Jan 14, 2010)

I ordered from them months ago. I got the hose hookup/shutoff valve, a set of filter pads, and a liter of ehfimech. It showed up 3 days later, packaged very nicely. No complaints on my end, just good prices and fast shipping.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

My experience is only by reading reviews. I havent ordered from them and was hesitant to try. Good to hear you had good service! Maybe ill try them now.


----------

